
Amazon will reportedly sell software that reads medical records - Ours90
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/27/18115077/amazon-electronic-health-records-software-text-analysis-medical
======
just_myles
Not the problem that needs to be addressed. But, glad to see that there is
some kind of movement in the medical industry.

